
Blue Screen – A computer science fiction novel about a hacker saving the world - kylebenzle
https://bluescreenthebook.com/
======
kylebenzle
I am happy to send ANY HNer a free paper copy if you want to message me
(kbe@mm.st). Thank you very much for any feedback or reviews!

Website: [https://BlueScreenTheBook.com/](https://BlueScreenTheBook.com/)

Amazon Kindle:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084GHLYSX](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084GHLYSX)

Free PDF:
[https://bluescreenthebook.com/book/BlueScreen.pdf](https://bluescreenthebook.com/book/BlueScreen.pdf)

Free ePub:
[https://bluescreenthebook.com/book/BlueScreen.epub](https://bluescreenthebook.com/book/BlueScreen.epub)

Blurb: Peter Gustafson wants to save the world. In the year 2984, Peter is an
average kid with a secret; he’s a well-behaved tenth-grader by day but
cryptographic entrepreneur and hacker by night. When the electricity
mysteriously goes out in his hometown, Peter takes it upon himself to
investigate. The adventure leads the young hacker to a large transmitting
station and into a battle of wits with the greatest AI ever created. The
machine requires a human to help "throw the switch" and give it full control
so engineered the power outage as a test to lure its latest recruit, Peter
Gustafson.

